# Do you still read fish mags? Salties and Freshies



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Before the internets I used to buy a lot of fish magazines... I found there wasn't too much information at the local library or I was just looking in the wrong place. lol

Do you guys still do that? I find there are a lot of little bits of info you can get there that is still pretty helpful. Lots of old school stuff too.

I am a fan of old fish books as well...I like the drawn art.

So, who out there still collects fish magazines? I always feel bad when I can't seem to part with mine.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Rarely any more. I used to like FAMA and bought it for years. It started repeating so I bought fewer. There were a few columnists I enjoyed there. At the time there was also a lot of new info especially on the salt side which isn't really of interest to me. Still, there is a place for authoritative books, as the internet perpetuates much misinformation and myth. There are also those that are just a pleasure to look at.
As well, being a member of DRAS, I have seen and spoken with some of these authors in person, such as Dr. Paul Loiselle, Stan Shubel, Ian Fuller, and Dr. Anton Leboj, all authors I had read. As well, there have been numerous presenters, who are very well known in the hobby, who have related their first hand experiences, both in keeping and collecting. Being a member of a club presents many opportunities, besides the annual auction.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree in part with Billd in regards to the benefits of being a club member. I read the Amazonas magazine each month, it has many great articles and very little advertising I hope they will keep this up. I also read some of the older magazines when I find them just to compare the way things were done in the past to how they are done today. One of the biggest changes I think is with the food, there is so much more of a selection and variety today which was not there before. I have a collection of hard covered books on the aquarium hobby and fish keeping.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What's a magazine?


----------



## blackmajik (Jan 23, 2014)

Never really bought fish mags but for other of my hobbies like computers/gaming I use to buy A LOT of them but stopped years ago and have relied on the internet for information purely because the by the time the articles and information has been printed and sold on the shelves it is considered old information.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I subscribe to TFH


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I do enjoy the photo a lot. I used to chat with a guy that submitted a lot of the photos I have seen in the magazines. They are really stunning a lot of them.

I do want to join a club, I am in scarborough but I find that its hard for me to make the meets. It is something I would love to get into.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I can appreciate it is difficult for many to get out for meetings, for any number of reasons,with transportation being a big one. While most DRAS members are relatively close there are more than a few that are an hour or more away. As well, we do have people who travel rather long distances for some meetings. When we had the presentation on sea horses from the Zoo's keeper, we had visitors come from London. That is a long haul on a Tuesday evening. 
One advantage to club membership is access to the club library. We have lots of good books, and as bob123 mentioned it is sometimes interesting to compare what was written years ago with what is accepted today.


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

I was looking for discount subs for fish mags a little while earlier. While online resources are awesome, there is a degree of knowing what to look for [except in other people's forum posts].

The magazine pushes information, which can be helpful in opening up things you didn't know [you were interested in] before.

Does anyone know where to get them at a reduced rate, though...?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to subscribe to TFH for a long time. Eventually I stopped subscribing because most of the info I wanted was more easily obtainable online.

I arranged to give away more than a decade's worth of TFH magazines to a library so that I (or anyone else) could consult them in the future without them taking up so much room at my place. Bonus: the library sent me a tax receipt for my donation!

On occasion in the past few years I've resubscribed to the e-version of TFH when it was on super-discount, though I have to say that I like the paper version better. But money is tighter these days than pre-recession, and, also, I've had the same fish for so long that I don't really need to read up more about how to keep them healthy. (They'll be 22 years old some time soon -- I got them as juveniles in the spring of 1992).

I also occasionally read Redfish (a free Australian e-mag with great pictures) and Aquariophylia (an Italian e-mag).

Are there any other free/super-cheap magazines that you know of?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

characinfan said:


> (They'll be 22 years old some time soon -- I got them as juveniles in the spring of 1992).


 Please tell us what kind of fish you've kept alive for 22 years! 

I read fish mags when they're cheap or free. If I had to buy a magazine for a long flight or train ride and fish magazines were available, I'd take that over any other type of magazine. I've never subscribed to any fish mags though.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

look in the signature.


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

*Magazines*

I subscribe to TFH. I particularly like Amanda Wenger's planted tank column, as well as the features on various types of tropicals. Really helps with the decision making process. Research, research, research! And yes, visually it is quite professional as well.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Really good article in TFH on Lamprologus ocellatus this month


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

BillD said:


> look in the signature.


 Oops. Duhr... Sorry.


----------

